# Netzwerkproblem, ADSL

## barbar

Ich hab den Treiber für rtl8139 in den kernel kompiliert. Auch ppp und pppoe.

In conf.d eth0 auf 10.0.0.140 gesetzt und als default mit rc-update gesetzt.

Beim booten ist eth0 up. ping auf 10.0.0.140 geht. Aber 10.0.0.138 ist nicht erreichbar. (100% paket loss).

Von der Boot CD komme ich mit pptp ins Netz und das ADSL Modem ist erreichbar.

Wie muß ich das netzwerk richtig konfigurieren damits klappt?

----------

## stream

bist du nach dieser http://howto.htlw16.ac.at/AT-HIGHSPEED-HOWTO.html Anleitung vorgegangen?

----------

## barbar

Ja, kenn ich. Mein Problem ist nicht die "Einwahl" sondern, dass ich das Modem nicht finde. Wie gesagt von der CD aus gehts. Aber wenn ich von der HD boote nicht.

----------

## stream

was gibt ifconfig -a und route -n aus?

----------

## barbar

ifconfig -a 

eth0 link encap Ethernet HWaddr:00:00E2:99:8F:24

inet addr: 10.0.0.140 BCAST: 10.255.255.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

UPBROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU1500 METRIC:1

RX PAckets:0 errors0 dropped 0 overruns0 frame0

TX Packets:0 errors0 dropped 0 overruns0 frame0

RX Bytes:0 (0.0b) TX Bytes:0 (0.0b)

Interrupt 3 Baseadress0x4000

lo link encap Local Loopback

inet addr 127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0.

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU 16436 Metric 1

Rest auf 0

route -n

Destination  Gateway  Genmask

10.0.0.0      0.0.0.0      255.255.255.0

FLAGS        Metric     Ref    Use    Iface

U                  0           0      0        eth0

So ich hoff ich hab mich nirgends vertippt

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *barbar wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a 
> 
> eth0 link encap Ethernet HWaddr:00:00E2:99:8F:24
> 
> inet addr: 10.0.0.140 BCAST: 10.255.255.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
> ...

 

deine broadcast adresse ist komplett falsch da müsste 10.0.0.255 stehen

----------

## barbar

hab broadcast auf 10.0.0.255 gestellt. nutzte aber nix.

in der routingtabelle ist Destination 10.0.0.0 sollte das vielleich 10.0.0.138 sein ?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *barbar wrote:*   

> hab broadcast auf 10.0.0.255 gestellt. nutzte aber nix.
> 
> in der routingtabelle ist Destination 10.0.0.0 sollte das vielleich 10.0.0.138 sein ?

 

nein das passt schon. und wenn du einen ping auf 10.0.0.138 abschickst, dann zeigt er bei einem ifconfig für eth0 bei RX und TX immer 0 kb an?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

achja ich habe gelesen du hast pppoe in den kernel genommen. hast du das fix drinnen? nimm das raus in österreich brauchst du kein pppoe da wird pptp verwendet.

----------

## stream

 *barbar wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a 
> 
> eth0 link encap Ethernet HWaddr:00:00E2:99:8F:24
> 
> inet addr: 10.0.0.140 BCAST: 10.255.255.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
> ...

 

stell mal BCAST: auf 10.0.0.140 und Mask auf 255.255.0.0 und route add default eth0 ppp0

----------

## barbar

Also pppoe hab ich aus dem kernel entfernt.

Dann hab ich eth0 wie von stream vorgeschlagen mit bcast 10.0.0.140 netmask 255.255.0.0 konfiguriert.

nur die add route eth0 ppp0 default wollte nicht gelingen (hostlookup failure).

trotzdem hab nach einem reboot ifconfig aufgerufen TX RX waren überall 0. Sollten da nicht ein paar pakete sein wenn auf die ip broadcast ist ?

----------

## stream

leuten beim modem die 2 leds ganz rechts?

und leutet das led bei der netzwerkkarte?

blinken die leds wenn du ping 10.0.0.138 machst?

----------

## barbar

ja alle leds (2 am modem und die karte)leuchten. am selben rechner läuft auch windows und damit kann ich ins netz.

im Kernel hab ich die rtl 8139 kompiliert. mal im pio mal im anderen mode. ppp hab ich auch fest kompiliert (brauch ich das ?) und dummy device auch.

ich hab schon im forum gestöbert rtl mit und ohne apic kompiliert immer mit dem selben erfolg, dass das modem nicht erreichbar ist.

wenn ich nicht von der bootcd ins netz käme würde ich glauben es wäre unmöglich. aber es funktioniert von der cd aus.

irgendwo ist da ein hund begraben und ich find ihn nicht

----------

## stream

im kernel habe ich für adsl als Module:

<M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                        

<M>   PPP support for async serial ports                                   

<M>   PPP support for sync tty ports                                       

<M>   PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)    

hast du schon versucht den rechner an ein "normales" Netzwerk zu hängen?

----------

## barbar

Ich habs jetzt auch so gemacht wie du. nur ppp_oe hab ich weggelassen (wie heißt das modul ?) 

der ping aufs modem versagt wieder.

ich nehme an du legst die ip für die netzwerkkarte auch in /etc/conf.d/net mit 10.0.0.140 netmask 255.255.255.0 fest ?

bei dir funktioniert adsl ?

wie machst du das?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm und du sagst mit der boot cd von gentoo funktioniert es? boote mal mit der und guck dann welches modul die verwenden. es gibt ja glaub ich auch noch das rtl8139too module oder so.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## barbar

@ masterofmagic

ja auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen. das modul 8139too wird von der cd verwendet und das nehm ich auch (mittlerweile als modul vorher im kernel kompiliert).

läuft bei dir adsl ?

wie hast du es konfiguriert? verwendest du dhcp? wenn ich das in conf.d/net angebe erhalte ich eine fehlermeldung eth0 cant be brought up.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

sorry ich habe chello also kein adsl. was du mal probieren kannst ist, dass du das module nicht über das modules.autoload anwirfst dann kommt sowieso kein netz  hoch. sondern dieses mal händisch mit deinem insmod oder modprobe kommando lädst und zu gucken ob es da irgendwelche probleme gibt. wenn das klappt könntest du wie in der doku beschrieben mal händisch die ip adresse mit ifconfig setzen und dann pingen probieren.

vielleicht reicht es ja auch wenn du händisch mal dein depmod -ae und dann ein update-modules absetzt.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## slick

Ich hatte auch die rtl8139 direkt im Kernel drin. Ich weis nicht genau ob das das Probl. war, aber als ich die als Modul im Kernel hatte und komplett neu (mrproper) übersetzt hatte gings plötzlich! Natürlich die rtl8139 in die /etc/modules.autoload (o.ä.) eintragen!

----------

## stream

 *barbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich nehme an du legst die ip für die netzwerkkarte auch in /etc/conf.d/net mit 10.0.0.140 netmask 255.255.255.0 fest ?

 

ja

iface_eth0="10.0.0.140 broadcast 10.0.0.140 netmask 255.255.0.0"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bei dir funktioniert adsl ?

 

ja

poste doch mal das ergebnis von lsmod

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm wieso broadcast ip auf sich selbst? wieso netmask 255.255.0.0 es reicht netmask 255.255.255.0

----------

## slick

eth0 ist sicher die schnittstelle wo das modem dranhägt?

wenn ja probier doch mal folgendes:

```

in /etc/conf.d/net eth0 komplett auskommentieren

ifconfig eth0 down

dsl testen

ifconfig eth1 up

nochmal dsl testen

```

wenn du nämlich z.B. rp-pppoe benutzt kann es (AFAIK) zu probl. kommen wenn die schnittstelle (eth0) schon mit ner ip gestartet  ist und du dann einwählen willst!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm ich weiss nicht ob der pptp im paket rp-pppoe drinnen ist. aber in österreich wird bei adsl kein ppp over ethernet gefahren sondern das pptp protokoll und da muss lauft provider der ethernet device die ip 10.0.0.140 haben um mit dem modem zu kommunizieren dieses hat ip 10.0.0.138

----------

## barbar

lsmod:

8139too

ppp_generic

ppp_async

@masterofmagic

hab probiert die module nicht beim boot zu laden sonden händisch. keine fehlermeldungen. der ping aufs modem erfolglos. pptp ist auf der cd. aber solange ich das modem nicht erreichen kann brauch ich pptp nicht aufrufen.

@slick

ja in eth0 steckt das kabel zum adsl modem. wenn eth0down: network unreachable. wenn eth0 up 100% packet loss.

ich hab den kernel jetzt schon zum x-ten mal neu gemacht. du hast was von make proper angedeutet. hab ich noch nie gemacht. wie geht das ?

@alle Danke für eure ausdauer. mir geht langsam die puste aus.

----------

## stream

versuch mal pppox auf noch reinzuladen

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *stream wrote:*   

> versuch mal pppox auf noch reinzuladen

 

ehm wieso sollte er ppox brauchen? nochmal in österreich wird pptp gefahren kein pppoe und für nen normalen ping ist es egal ob das rennt oder nicht. er hat das kabel am modem hängen, dass die ip 10.0.0.138 hat und sein rechner hat die ip 10.0.0.140 beide sind im selben subnet und er setzt einen ping auf das modem ab. was hat das jetzt mit pppox oder sonstigem zu tun? er hat da ein problem mit seiner netzwerkkarte und dem kernel.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm was passiert, wenn du einen ping auf 10.0.0.140 oder auf 127.0.0.1 absetzt?

EDIT:

okay hab es gelesen vergiss die frage. aber was anderes. du hast eh kein firewallscript laufen oder?

----------

## barbar

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> ehm was passiert, wenn du einen ping auf 10.0.0.140 oder auf 127.0.0.1 absetzt?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> okay hab es gelesen vergiss die frage. aber was anderes. du hast eh kein firewallscript laufen oder?

 

das funktioiert problemlos. kein skript (keins von dem ich wüßte, gibts eins automatisch?) auch kein paketfilter im kernel.

in der zwischenzeit hab ich den kernel nochmals neu gemacht vorher maker mrproper.

8139 ppp als module (auch die alte rx hab ich ausprobiert, wars auch nicht) und eine Unterstützung für rev.K und schlechte kabeln. alles nutzlos. Langsam glaub ich hab ich alles durch.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

welche kernel sourcen verwendest du denn?

----------

## barbar

die gentoo source.

vielleicht sollte ich vanilla ausprobieren ? andererseits ist auf der cd wahrscheinlich auch die gentoo source.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ich verwende bei mir nur die vanilla sources bin von den gentoo sources nicht unbedingt begeistert. vor allem die grsecurity kann einem viel kaputt machen

----------

## barbar

Das ist mir jetzt peinlich. Ich hab die vanilla emerged. 

der link von /usr/src/linux verweist aber noch immer auf die gentoo sourcen.Ich lande mit menuconfig jedenfalls immer im gentoo-src. konfigurationsmenü.

wie setz ich den link auf den vanilla (usr/src/linux-2.4.20)? .

Da möcht ich nix falsch machen.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *barbar wrote:*   

> Das ist mir jetzt peinlich. Ich hab die vanilla emerged. 
> 
> der link von /usr/src/linux verweist aber noch immer auf die gentoo sourcen.Ich lande mit menuconfig jedenfalls immer im gentoo-src. konfigurationsmenü.
> 
> wie setz ich den link auf den vanilla (usr/src/linux-2.4.20)? .
> ...

 

hm 

```
 ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.20 /usr/src/linux
```

vielleicht zuvor noch den /usr/src/linux löschen

sollte das doch machen was du willst

----------

## slick

make mrproper säubert das Verzeichnis und (VORSICHT!) setzt die aktuelle Kernelkonfiguration zurück! Danach wird wirklich alles neu übersetzt. Man sollte also vorher die aktuelle Kernelkonfiguration sichern:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

mv .config /tmp

make mrproper

mv /tmp/.config /usr/src/linux

make dep 

make ...

```

----------

## barbar

JIIPPPIIIIEEE!!!!!!

Des Pudels Kern liegt im Kernelparameter noapic.

Ich hab die vanilla sources x mal kompiliert mit wahrscheinlich fast allen parametern für 8139to. Immer gingen die pings aufs modem daneben. mit noapic funktionierts endlich !!!

Das war wirklich eine harte nuß.

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Geduld !!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm den parameter noapic kenn ich nicht, aber das ich denke ich weiss was du meinst. hattest du vielleicht immer apic support mitübersetzt obwohl dein rechner das nicht kann? ich hatte das auch bei meinen ersten kernelversuchen gemacht jedoch hat er mir beim booten gleich angezeigt, dass mein rechner kein apic unterstützt und so habe ich das deaktiviert. du kannst da aber auch mal ins bios gucken meist gibt es da auch nen parameter für apic

mfg

mastrerofmagc

----------

